# Boston Ma. - SALT DOGG SHPE 2000 POLY



## SNOWANDICEMAN (Sep 11, 2007)

I am selling an 3 year old salt doog shpe 2000 poly sander with amber led lights on sides and also on rear of unit, also has two spot lights on rear of sander to see material coming out .
Also has cover with tie downs. Unit is well maintained and I will post pictures at a later
date. I am looking for $3200.00. firm Please send me an private message if you are interested.
Thanks,
snowandiceman


----------

